# -ng after a vowel



## Change1031

I have a question about -ng. For object-focus "gusto" sentence, I have to add -ng after the first noun in the sentence. The example in my book, if the noun ends with -o, I will have to combine -ng into the noun.

For example:

Gusto ni Pedrong (Pedro+ng) kainin ang litson.
Gusto kong (ko+ng) kainin ang litson.
Gusto ng asong (aso+ng) kainin ang litson.

So, what about other noun that ends with other vowel.

Is this correct? Gusto ng pusang (pusa+ng) kainin ang litson.


----------



## DotterKat

You are asking about the _*pseudo-verb plus linker plus clause*_ type of construction.
The pseudo-verb is _gusto._


Change1031 said:


> I have a question about -ng. For object-focus "gusto" sentence, I have to add -ng after the first noun in the sentence. The example in my book, if the noun ends with -o, I will have to combine -ng into the noun.



You don't have to add a -ng, that is to say, _it is not required_ that you do this. In this type of construction, there is a linker (*na*) between the pseudo-verb gusto and the clause that follows.



Change1031 said:


> For example:
> 
> 1) Gusto ni Pedrong (Pedro+ng) kainin ang litson.
> 2) Gusto kong (ko+ng) kainin ang litson.
> 3) Gusto ng asong (aso+ng) kainin ang litson.
> 
> So, what about other noun that ends with other vowel.
> 
> Is this correct? Gusto ng pusang (pusa+ng) kainin ang litson.



Sentences 1-3 rewritten to show the na linker:

Gusto ni Pedro *na* kainin ang litson.
Gusto ko *na* kainin ang litson.
Gusto ng aso *na* kainin ang litson.

And yes, it is correct to say Gusto ng pusang kainin ang litson, which is the equivalent of _Gusto ng pusa na kainin ang litson_.

Therefore, it is not so much a question of needing to add -ng after the first noun in a sentence. It is a matter of adding -ng when the _na linker_ is dropped.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> You are asking about the _*pseudo-verb plus linker plus clause*_ type of construction.
> The pseudo-verb is _gusto._
> 
> 
> You don't have to add a -ng, that is to say, _it is not required_ that you do this. In this type of construction, there is a linker (*na*) between the pseudo-verb gusto and the clause that follows.
> 
> 
> 
> Sentences 1-3 rewritten to show the na linker:
> 
> Gusto ni Pedro *na* kainin ang litson.
> Gusto ko *na* kainin ang litson.
> Gusto ng aso *na* kainin ang litson.
> 
> And yes, it is correct to say Gusto ng pusang kainin ang litson, which is the equivalent of _Gusto ng pusa na kainin ang litson_.
> 
> Therefore, it is not so much a question of needing to add -ng after the first noun in a sentence. It is a matter of adding -ng when the _na linker_ is dropped.




I thought that -na and -ng linkers depend on the focus of the sentence.

Gusto ni Dan na kumain ng litson. (actor-focus)
Gusto ni Pedrong kainin ang litson. (object-focus)


----------



## DotterKat

No.
You can write the second sentence as Gusto ni Pedro na kainin ang litson.


----------



## Change1031

This is a follow-up regarding ng and na linkers. I'm using the example from my other posts. Base on what I have understood, the ng and na can be used interchangeably in the psuedo-verb "gusto."

The example: The beautiful woman wants to buy my dog.

You have corrected my example as: *Gusto ng magandang babae na bilhin ang aso ko.*

I have also seen the word "babaeng" used in a sentence, which I am assumed is "babae + ng." In that the case can I write: *Gusto ng magandang babaeng bilhin ang aso ko.* or even: *Gusto ng magandang babae ng bilhin ang aso ko.
*
Because with a pronoun, it seems like it is appropriate to add ng before the basic verb. Example: My dad wants to buy my mom a dog. The correct construction is *Gusto ng ama kong ibili ang ina ko ng aso.* But, techinically, I can also say *Gusto ng ama ko na ibili ang ina ko ng aso*.

I'm guessing it is depend on the fluidity of the sentence? 

If not, then my assumption so far is that with pronoun, you add ng, while with other noun, you add na.

Also, for the example: The beautiful woman wants to buy my dog, can I combine the ng to gusto in the sentence and say: *Gustong magandang babae na bilhin ang aso ko*? Similar to the second sentence: My dady wants to buy my mom a dog, as *Gustong ama kong ibili ang ina kong aso*. (basically combine the linker together?)

If not, why?


----------



## DotterKat

Please refer to the discussion in a related thread here.


----------

